
Ask HN: Where's the best place to find devs? - traviswingo
We&#x27;re looking to expand our product team. My co-founder thinks San Diego is a great place to find good talent (we&#x27;re in Palo Alto), but seeing as we&#x27;re looking for our first hires, I don&#x27;t think remote hires are the right move yet. What say you?
======
yanganif
Austin is a good place right now!

